# (.)(.) have got a bit smaller again



## Juniper (Dec 13, 2005)

I'm sorry to ask you this again - I'm sure I've seen posts about this before but nothing comes up when I search.

At about six weeks I started getting a bit of nausea and was very tired and noticed my bras seemed tight and my (.)(.) seemed a bit more veiny. On Saturday I stopped feeling so tired and nauseous and yesterday it felt as though my bra wasn't quite so tight (same bra).

Is this a bad sign do you think? I can't tell if my (.)(.) have shrunk. I think maybe they have a little bit but I'm not sure. Also, I don't feel quite so bloated.

My scan is tomorrow. I know all you can really say is wait and see. it's not like I've got long to wait now but of course I'm hoping you will say that there is no cause to worry yet.

Thanks 

Juniper
x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

I'm sure that everything is fine.  Your hormones fluctuate in strength throughout pregnancy, and that initial engorgement may have just calmed down a bit.  Some people never experience any of that at all,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## Juniper (Dec 13, 2005)

Thank you for the reassurance...we do really appreciate you and Oink taking the time to answer our questions and keep our spririts up when we get anxioous, especially when you have your own concerns.


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Thanks, it's good to know we can be of help


----------

